# RC switch question



## yodakiller (Aug 10, 2010)

I don't know much about RC ,so I thought I'd throw the problem out here and see what you experts thought. This isn't your ordinary RC project.

I build replica props and costumes and am presently doing a Boba Fett jetpack. I want it to give off steam out of the thrusters. I've gathered up all the parts( CO2 tank, hoses, etc.). I'm using a 6 volt DC solenoid powered by a batteries pack. Wires connect from the solenoid to a toggle switch. When I flip the switch the solenoid opens and the CO2 tank does it's business. I want to get rid of the tangle of wires and open the solenoid via RC using the toggle.
Is it possible? What parts do I need? How do I go about doing it?

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## IHAUL (Jan 22, 2003)

using a radio system , you would run a peace of music wire from the servo arm to the switch or replace the toggle switch with a single pole doubble throw micro switch with a wheel , mounted next to the servo so when the arm hits the switch it sends power to the solenoid. I've done this to work a light system in a full size stock car. you can work two switches off one servo by triming the servo arm if you use a round servo arm or using one of the star arms, hope this helps !


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

See if you can find an old wiper style speed control, the connect the power to the solonoid to the contacts on it.

Getting a servo to actuate a toggle switch may be a little unreliable.

If you cannot find the old wiper control. Put a long control arm on the servo-horn. Even if you make the extension yourself. Connect one of the wires to a contact on the arem and then have a plate with another contact that the arm will make up with completing the circuit.

OR!!!

Have the servo arm actuate a micro switch, be sure the switch is the momentary style.


I hope that makes sense.


----------



## yodakiller (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm NOT sure you guys are understanding what I want to do. I'll try to make it clearer.
I'm using an Asco cryogenic solenoid valve powered by a 6 Volt battery pack. Wires connect to a micro switch which will open the valve and allow the CO2 gas to escape causing smoke to come out of the thrusters.
The wires would have to go up my back down my arm and connect with the toggle on the right hand armor.

I want to be able to do the same thing, but turn the solenoid valve on using RC . When I flick the toggle it will send a signal for the solenoid to power up.


----------



## racin17 (Sep 24, 2008)

you may want to look at r/c Airplane hardware, i have seen them do things similiar to what you are wanting to do eg smoke trails... you would need a switch on your arm to send a signal to a receiver then acitivate your solenoid. good luck


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

your wearing all this ?? if so not worth it to me seems over kill and you would need a transmiter and reciver adding more stuff to the setup to go wrong .. 

but if you do this .. you would run the wire to the aux of a 3 channel .. and the aux would be your switch on the transmiter then send to the reciver then to a servo whitch would be then hooked to a little arm to flip the switch there or a micro switch itself hooked rite ot the servo ... 

the servo isnt the issue its the transmiter and reciver setup .. again over kill to do something your doing already as simple as you can ..


----------



## IHAUL (Jan 22, 2003)

maybe what you want to look at for small size would be a garage door setup or car remote ? a lot smaller !


----------



## yodakiller (Aug 10, 2010)

IHAUL said:


> maybe what you want to look at for small size would be a garage door setup or car remote ? a lot smaller !


I've been looking at those, but most of them are 12 volts. I need 6. I found a company that does RC for wenches. They offer 6,9,12,24 volts. I'm going to check them out.

Is there a way to gut a toy RC car and convert the receiver and transmitter to do what I want to do? I did that with a Zip-Zap car to make a RC moving rangefinder on my Fett helmet.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

If you are wearing this, why remote control it?

It seems it would be very easy to embed the wiring in the costume, just be sure you use muliple stranded wire, such as the silicone wire we use to connect motor and batteries. You would not need anything larger than 18awg and could probably get away with 22 or 24awg.


----------



## yodakiller (Aug 10, 2010)

I just thought it would be easier without the wiring in the way. I saw a guy on youtube did it with RC. I've tried to contact him, but haven't heard anything. If ONLY the solenoid I'm using was a 12V this would be so much easier. All the remote systems out there are 12V. 

I haven't ruled out sticking with what I have. Just thought I'd explore and see if it was possible.:thumbsup:


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

I am not sure what type of solenoid you need but a quick search of McMasterCarr showed some 12v ones. www.mcmastercarr.com


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

guys correct me if iam wrong but can the recvier not put 6 volts to a servo???

if so then just snip off the end of a servo and wire the thing up and when u hit the button it sends single telling the reciver to turn the servo and bingo the 6volt soleniod opens up ??

iam not at home to check the output voltage of reciver ... but something to look at then no servo needed at all ..


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

It is not just 6 volts but a "signal" (square wave I believe) that is coming from the receiver.


----------



## yodakiller (Aug 10, 2010)

I was looking around on the Net and came across something called THE REMOTE. It is used for wirelessly turning on feeding units for deer hunters. Both the reciever and transceiver are micro and the info says it powers BOTH 6 V and 12 V motors. I think I'll give it a try. Hopefully, it will work.

I'm still interested in any ideas you guys have as I might want to tinker and put something else together if THE REMOTE doesn't work out.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

what you may need is a fly by wire system so you. can get read of the radio .
i saw a guy rig up a c/L p38 in a 1980s airplane magaz.
that had sevros work the flaps.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

This is not an r/c solution, but I've read in the modeling forums here on Hobbytalk that some people use some type of magnetic switch inside their models to turn on lights. 

From what I understand, you can pass a magnet over the micro switch and it will turn on/off the device it is hooked up to. This solution is useful for the starship modelers to hide all the wires/switches/power inside of a model to create a clean solution.

You might post this question in the model lighting section (http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/forumdisplay.php?f=305). The people that post there might even have an r/c solution for your problem.

PS.

Just checked those posts and there is a useful thread right now about a remote radio switch (http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=307007)


----------



## lordraptor1 (Mar 10, 2002)

receivers are the easy part they run off of 4.8 to 6 volts however teh transmitter is the hard part seeng as they are not small and it would be better just to keep the wires,


----------



## yodakiller (Aug 10, 2010)

Well, I got the solenoid and the steel braided hose (last 2 parts) today. Hooked everything up and tested the CO2 tank and it works. I thank everyone for their advice. 

I ended up gutting a RC Ford Truck from RADIO SHACK for the transmitter and receiver boards. It cost me $13.00 They are small and will serve my needs. I soldered a toggle switch and wiring to the transmitter. When I flip the toggle the solenoid opens up releasing the gas with no wires running up my back and arm.

When I get the time I'll take a couple PICS and show you the setup. Didn't need servos or anything else. Really quite simple. Got the idea from my remote servo I built from a ZIP ZAP car.


----------

